# Need help in finding a 1/48 Accurate Miniatures SBD-1 or a missing part on mine



## Silver wings1 (Jul 11, 2017)

I decided to raid my stash and started to build an Accurate Miniatures SBD-1 in 1/48 scale. When I got to the engine I discovered that a crucial part, H14 is missing. I started to make a new one out of plastic card but I have no idea exactly how it looks after working on it for over 2 hours. Does anyone have this kit they would be willing to sell or a spare part H14. Perhaps someone knows where I can buy one .Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2017)

Do you mean the part?







I hope there can be someone who can help. However , wouldn't it be easier to buy an aftermarket, resin replic of the engine?


----------



## Silver wings1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Do you mean the part?
> 
> View attachment 377860
> 
> ...



Yes that is the part. I did think of an aftermarket engine after posting and would like to do that. any idea who makes it?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2017)

The Quickboost - Nr. QB 48070

The view here ...

Douglas SBD-3 Dauntless engine, Quickboost QB 48 070

or

Quickboost Roundup #2 by Brett Green (Quickboost 1/48)


----------



## Silver wings1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank you. I found the Quick Boost engine and when I read that Aires made the holes for it, I went to Mega Hobby and found an Aires R1820 Cyclone fully assembled, Wow, just need to paint it. It should be here in 2 days along with several cans of paint , I like to use the rattle cans when I can as well as a detail set by Verlinden for an Accurate Miniatures P51a, my next build. BTW I am also working on the Trumpeter BF 109E-3 in between the SBD-1. Thanks for your help again


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 11, 2017)

Would love to see the Mustang in a Start to Finish thread, I have one in the stash

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2017)

Silver wings1 said:


> .... Thanks for your help again



My pleasure...


----------



## Silver wings1 (Jul 11, 2017)

I'll keep that in mind . By the way I have been busy buying more and have an Eduard 1/48 F6F-3 with their BIG ED set and their engine which will be here on Friday. I bought A Merit 1/18 monster SBD-3/4 which is on it's way when back in stock, an Airfix 1/24 Typhoon car door and an Eduard 1/32 BF 109-3. I guess this will keep me busy until the next lifetime. LOL, It's nice to reach 87 , good health, no doctor's visits for 43 years and eat whatever you want mostly unhealthy stuff according to bloody nutritionists that constantly spread bullshit.


----------



## Silver wings1 (Jul 13, 2017)

Silver wings1 said:


> I'll keep that in mind . By the way I have been busy buying more and have an Eduard 1/48 F6F-3 with their BIG ED set and their engine which will be here on Friday. I bought A Merit 1/18 monster SBD-3/4 which is on it's way when back in stock, an Airfix 1/24 Typhoon car door and an Eduard 1/32 BF 109-3. I guess this will keep me busy until the next lifetime. LOL, It's nice to reach 87 , good health, no doctor's visits for 43 years and eat whatever you want mostly unhealthy stuff according to bloody nutritionists that constantly spread bullshit.


Boy!! I got so excited when I saw the Aires radial engine picture built up of a radial engine for the SBD-1


Silver wings1 said:


> Thank you. I found the Quick Boost engine and when I read that Aires made the holes for it, I went to Mega Hobby and found an Aires R1820 Cyclone fully assembled, Wow, just need to paint it. It should be here in 2 days along with several cans of paint , I like to use the rattle cans when I can as well as a detail set by Verlinden for an Accurate Miniatures P51a, my next build. BTW I am also working on the Trumpeter BF 109E-3 in between the SBD-1. Thanks for your help again



Boy!! I got so excited when I saw the Aires radial engine picture built up of a radial engine for the SBD-1.Where was my head, must have been a senior moment. Oh well, it should be fun. This build is getting longer and longer. It sure is not like the builds I used to do in the 1970's, where I produced a finished kit once a week in between travelling all over the country with my business. I have about 70 of them stashed in the shed in scale 1/72 to 1/20. The1/20 is of a Cessna 1/72 that I owned. The model has an engine that is activated by pulling the throttle knob in the cockpit and the prop spins. Neat stuff. Building to-day I'm lucky to finish one a year with all the detail work. I have several put aside because I got tired of working on them. C'est la vie


----------



## Silver wings1 (Jul 13, 2017)

I think my previous post said it all. I no longer have to build models for museums and I am tired of spending 150 to 200 hours repairing glaring errors. For instance I have spent over 120 hours on the Trumpeter BF 109E-3. Now it is only to the decal stage. In between the accurate miniatures SBD-3 has only 30 hours but now I need to build an engine for it that will take at least 30 hours In addition. The design though good has glaring problems with wings fitting to the fuselage requiring Heavy duty clamping and putty. I have had it for now so this build is going into the partial build pile and I am ordering 2 Revell PT 17's tomorrow, one trainer and one aerobatic. I hope it promises to be an out of the box build as promised and I hope to try not to get involved with after market stuff.. Anyway I need a break I don't need to be a professional model maker anymore. Cheer for me I hope it works.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hopefully you do a Start to Finish thread on the Stearmans. I have one in the stash to be an RCAF trainer


----------



## Silver wings1 (Jul 14, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Hopefully you do a Start to Finish thread on the Stearmans. I have one in the stash to be an RCAF trainer


Forgive my ranting , I've come to my senses and will continue both builds the SBD-1 and the BF 109E-3. Why do I need to produce one kit after another in a short time. To stick in the shed? LOL I examined the Aires engine and it looks like it is going to be a fun build. It is complete to say the least. I definitely will be buying the Stearman and I like your idea of building it as an RCAF trainer since I am originally from Montreal, leaving there in 1953 to move to the USA. I sure would love to be back there again unfortunately the world has changed and perhaps not for the better. A question . Does anyone have any idea how to make the propeller spin on this aftermarket engine? The hole will have to be enlarged on the prop to accommodate the bigger shaft on the engine, and it is not movable. Another question.! Where can I get RCAF decals for the Stearman?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2017)

.... regarding the prop spin.. it seems you have to cut off the engine shaft. Then drill an aperture of diameter and depth that will let you put into the new rotating shaft. Have a look at the diagram below. Or you may stay with the propeller as the fixed one, In the case just drill a hole of the diameter fitting to the origin prop shaft.

I think the diagram should help you with working the idea out ... the outside diameter of the casing should be slightly bigger than the one of the rear part of the shaft. Also the casing should be glued to the engine only in order to let the shaft spin..


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 14, 2017)

I got mine off eBay, a company called Caracal Models makes a sheet with an RCAF aircraft


----------



## Silver wings1 (Jul 14, 2017)

Wurger said:


> .... regarding the prop spin.. it seems you have to cut off the engine shaft. Then drill an aperture of diameter and depth that will let you put into the new rotating shaft. Have a look at the diagram below. Or you may stay with the propeller as the fixed one, In the case just drill a hole of the diameter fitting to the origin prop shaft.
> 
> I think the diagram should help you with working the idea out ... the outside diameter of the casing should be slightly bigger than the one of the rear part of the shaft. Also the casing should be glued to the engine only in order to let the shaft spin..
> 
> View attachment 378120


Thank you


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2017)

My pleasure. If there is stil any doubt , just call...


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 15, 2017)

I have an Accurate SBD-3 that appears to be missing some parts so I may have to go the same route.
Thanks!


----------



## Silver wings1 (Jul 16, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> I got mine off eBay, a company called Caracal Models makes a sheet with an RCAF aircraft


Thanks. I checked the Caracal site but they were sold out Fortunately Sprue Brothers was mentioned as a stockiest. It was in stock so I ordered it and the PT 17 and exhausts by Quickboost for the P51a. I discovered a problem with the R-1820 engine by Aires. It was designed for the B-17 and wasn't compatible with the SBD-1 after 3 hours of work. It would take some work to make it fit . There is no engine available for the SBD-1 anywhere so I guess It's back to the drawing board of continuing to scratch the missing part for the engine. Oh well! so much for the easy route.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2017)

Maybe remove the required part from the resin engine, and fit it to the kit engine ?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2017)

Yep... this can get it sorted out.

However they seem to have it... you may give it try..
Here is the main list ... scroll down to the number 9 on the list. At the number 4 there is also the engine but it is for the Hasegawa kit. .QB48052 But you need the QB48070.

UMM-USA

and here the engine set ...

UMM-USA

and here the cocntact ways. I would phone them firstly to be sure if it is still in their offer. But it seems it is.

UMM-USA


----------



## Silver wings1 (Jul 17, 2017)

The 48 070 is for the SBD-3 and is not the same. I thought of removing the part from the Aires engine but it does not have the hose coming down from the bottom and the square part at the 2 o'clock position. See my post on scratch building the missing part for the kit engine. Much more satisfying.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2017)

As memo serves the SBD-1 R-1820-32 and the SBD-3 R-1820-52 looked the same. The later variants got the one of more power that looked a little bit different.. The one of the Aires for the B-17 seems to be more approperiate for the later SBD bombers rather.


----------



## Silver wings1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Yep... this can get it sorted out.
> 
> However they seem to have it... you may give it try..
> Here is the main list ... scroll down to the number 9 on the list. At the number 4 there is also the engine but it is for the Hasegawa kit. .QB48052 But you need the QB48070.
> ...


Looking at the engine again by Quick Boost 48 070 You're right It is the engine that would fit. I will order it as a back-up but continue working on the one that I started. Thank you


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2017)

Good luck Mate.  

The Quick Boost 48 070 engine set is recommended for the SBD-1 to 3 so it should fit fine.


----------

